# Plastisol transfers on jackets with a zipper



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Been doing plastisol transfers on t's and hoodies but not a jacket w/zipper, and advice? If I got a full design for a tee and want to put on a jacket w/zipper, do you just cut it down the middle with a razor normally or what? What issues am I looking at should I try this? Thanks, Bryan


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd redesign the artwork so it doesn't include the zipper or use the back.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Make a custom platen with a groove down the center so the seams sit flush, MDF is a good material though it might slightly bow from the heat and moisture. I've also used hardboard, the coating helps prevent moisture from entering the board. You could make the platen using 2 pieces of hardboard glued to a piece of MDF that matches your platen size, just leave a gap between the hardboard to fit the zipper.


----------

